# Smash Hit HBO Crime Series THE NIGHT OF Arrives on Digital HD 9/26 & Blu-ray/DVD 10/18



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Profound script, superior direction…
> One great performance after another” — San Francisco Chronicle
> 
> *THE NIGHT OF*
> ...


----------

